# Movie "Inside Out" Do you get it now?



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes it was a cartoon but very relevant information and how SADNESS is not just needed but works hand in hand with JOY!!! Anyone else see it yet? THOUGHTS/RELEVANCE HERE??!! DUDE


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Yes it was a cartoon but very relevant information and how SADNESS is not just needed but works hand in hand with JOY!!! Anyone else see it yet? THOUGHTS/RELEVANCE HERE??!! DUDE


Agree with you, took my daughter to see it and thought the whole time how all of the emotion work in concert to keep us from doing harm to ourselves. However, also reflects how if you push for one emotion beyond a normal balance everything gets 'wrecked'. Lastly, thought it was an interesting paradigm that in her mind she had to destroy the once beautiful 'cities' in order for even better ones to be built in their place.....ie. growth!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good illustration of why I am against antidepressants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

conanhub said:


> good illustration of why i am against antidepressants.
> _posted via mobile device_


nail on head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude


----------

